# Wanted.....Owner Operator w/Plow in DelCo Pa.



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

I 'm looking for someone to clean several small lots around delaware county .

Top fast pay (c.o.d.) with in a week.  Serious inquiries only. 

If interested call 610 457-9721


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

.....................................................


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

C.O.D. = you are paid once the service (plowing) is complete..... not a week later 

maybe clarify your payment schedule, and you might get some bites.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

rebelplow;738598 said:


> C.O.D. = you are paid once the service (plowing) is complete..... not a week later
> 
> maybe clarify your payment schedule, and you might get some bites.


you planning to come down from the twin biggies?


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

I might just have to, it's been a few weeks since I've been out plowing. Getting kinda cooped up sitting around watching food network. I'd take the pay in Primanti Bros, Pat's, and Genos steaks. Well the tv says those places are supposed to be good at least.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

*Believe me , they're over rated . stay put my man...that rodent says a 6 more healthy weeks to go*


----------

